# Robert Wayne Stiles / Liz Davis / Rika



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.

*Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.

Robb was a friend of fellow lolcow ADF. You'll see them together in a few pictures and videos on ED.



> *Q: IS ROBERT A LOLCOW BECAUSE HE'S TRANSGENDERED?
> A:* Not according to other transpeople. Robert's gender dysphoria seems to be the cornerstone of his life, but it's not why he's a lolcow.





> *Q: IS "LIZ DAVIS" AN ALIAS OF ROBERT WAYNE STILES?
> A:* Liz hasn't kept his "LOL I TROL U" story straight. On Spergchan, he claimed the ruse was four months long, but by returning here as BatsForLashes888 (now LionSandwich), the ruse would have been at least thirteen months long. Further, Robb was posting with his 789chan-era tripcode as late as May of 2013, so this would imply the ruse was nearly three years long. He's also broken character a few times.
> 
> As of June 13th, he's claiming that Liz Davis is a ruse to divert attention from his Facebook accounts.





> *Q: WHERE CAN I FIND ROBB CONTENT?
> A:* Here are a few useful links:
> Robb's Tumblr.
> Robb's autobiography.
> ...


I'll update the OP as I see fit, though the mods will probably do likewise. I'd like to add links to his "greatest hits" eventually.


----------



## Dr. Meme (May 28, 2014)

JEWS said:


> Previous thread, shitposting, shitposting, banned.
> 
> *Robert Wayne Stiles,* current alias *Liz Davis,* is a crossdressing male. He uses (and claims to use) disguises for masterful trolling schemes that entertain him alone while concurrently screaming and shitposting. He's screamed so loud while in /cow/ IRC channels that he's been given a curfew and parental block on Mibbit.
> 
> ...


Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


----------



## JEWS (May 28, 2014)

Here's an IRC log that the CWCki may not have seen yet. It's highlighted.



Dr. Teem said:


> Isn't there already a thread for Robert Wayne Styles?


It's been locked, so I started a new thread with Null's permission.


----------



## Trombonista (May 28, 2014)

Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria? The LionSandwich posts made them sound more like someone claiming to be trans because they were scared of being gay.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

hi rika


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> Message from a pimply twink. Also so stupid I forgot an H


Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi Robert.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

A-Stump said:


> Hi Robert.



Hey you homophobic cis-shitlord! It's _Roberta_ now!


----------



## Lil (Jun 2, 2014)

People care for Liz about as much as they care for Shredded Moose


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

I only care about Robert. Who is this Liz and why should I care.


----------



## HG 400 (Jun 2, 2014)

What do you hope to gain from doing this, Liz? I told you I'd help you appeal your ban, and I told you that the people here need more time accepting that you're not Rika. I'm on your side, and many people on this forum would be on your side if you gave them a chance, but showing up now with more obviously-shopped timestamp pictures is a really really bad idea.

Why do you keep shopping your timestamp pictures? They just further convince people you're rika.


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

trombonista said:


> Does Stiles really have gender dysphoria?



Yes, Harry Stiles still has gender dysphoria. Lets talk about why hes a lady because its more interesting then Liz and Shreddered Moops or whatever.


----------



## E-Dorian (Jun 2, 2014)

Alan Pardew said:


> Hi Liz Davis. Please let us know about you and Rika.



He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## CatParty (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.




tell us about shredded moose.


----------



## A-Stump (Jun 2, 2014)

Just..... Some people are fucking pathetic and don't know when to quit.


----------



## Smutley (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.


----------



## José Mourinho (Jun 2, 2014)

E-Dorian said:


> He came to freeload off me three years ago when I was rooming at LIU post. We were childhood friends due to tism and mutual interest in dorky hobbies but he had changed a lot since he went to college himself, For one, he came to Post fully bearded like Aqualung but in a skirt that a 40 year old realtor would wear. It was bizare as hell and he got furious when they wouldn't let him in the girls bathroom at our dorm. He was very selfish and stole beer and weed frequently from my roommate (I'm a bit more straight edge with that stuff) and would use my laptop to wage wars in irc on 789chan. One night he stormed out and I went on IRC and I actually had a very nice conversation with 789's owner Seanie Brackeen about Stiles' behavior. That's when I kinda took his tripcode and changed his password on his email to ensure he couldn't use those anymore but I succumbed to anger after seeing how terrible 789chan was towards trans people. It was a dual motivation.



Interesting. 

Any idea what Rika is doing now?


----------



## BT 075 (Jun 2, 2014)

CätPärty said:


> tell us about shredded moose.



Why does this guy enjoy puting mice in a shredder? Thats fucking cruel. So he's a deviant tranny and he also abuses animals?


----------

